# Is it time? How did you know?



## Mrs1980 (May 6, 2011)

My h and I had an explosion extradordinaire last night that spilled over to this morning-it was bad.

We've been fighting since Nov-since I found out about a poss EA of H with a co-worker-this has been the worse blowout yet.

Me: I have problems trusting him-he works on things-they get better but then something comes up that he "forgets to mention" or "doesn't think is that important. This whole fight started b/c H failed to mention that he had to have contact with the poss OW at work and I found out. I know they occasionally have to talk at work but N/C is in effect

H:He says I am never going to get over it (I am trying but I never promised that I was going to get over it-whatever that even means-I've changed-he's changed.) He is tired of me arguing with him. He is sad/mad that "things got to this point" that he has to tell me about everything, ect.

To make matters worse-the MIL has to inject herself in the situation-so I told her this morning we were getting a divorce. Now-H is pushing a divorce. I have to find a place to stay now.

I love him-I know a lot of people still loved their H's and W's and got divorced anyway. How do I know this is right? There was a small sense of relief when I thought about not having to worry about the poss OW-what he's doing at work, ect. But everything else I started thinking about has made me sad and mad.

I am scared of MC-I don't have a lot of time or money for it-I am going to IC...what if MC makes this worse? Part of me wants a seperation-so we can both calm down. There is a lot of anger on both sides...Suggestions?


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

How is he pushing divorce? Has he seen a lawyer?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs1980 (May 6, 2011)

ClipClop said:


> How is he pushing divorce? Has he seen a lawyer?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not that I know of but this all happened last night/this morning. Before he left for work-he told me that I needed to find an apartment and he would stay in our house. I haven't heard from him all day but I haven't reached out either


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Why does he get the house? Do not leave.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs1980 (May 6, 2011)

ClipClop said:


> Why does he get the house? Do not leave.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


whoever ends up taking care of our cats (3) needs to stay at our house (we're just renting) but I won't be able to afford to take the cats (one has lots of health issues) so that's how I get to try to find an apartment


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I wouldn't move anywhere. He wants out so bad and wants to cheat, he can leave. 

Don't leave at all.


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

If you are both on the lease don't move. Immediately try to get temporary support when HE leaves. Sorry but the cats might have to go. This is a lot more important.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

And if he needs to have the cats he can find a place that will accept pets. Don't let him push you around.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I agree with both points ClipClop made.


----------

